# How much is a Rolex service these days?



## harryblakes7

Just been looking on the 'bay and someone is selling a Rolex Datejust Perpetual with the 1560 movement inside.

He has just paid £650 for an independant jewellers in the UK to service it, fit a new glass and centre wheel............

Is this a bit steep or is it me?? Glass £5, centre wheel £50? Oil for service £15........... Labour £580??????????? :wacko:


----------



## jakej106

Unfortunately that sounds spot on for a accredited Rolex service. As in sending to Rolex their selves


----------



## Roger the Dodger

A Rolex service will be around that mark, but the watch will come back looking like new....ie. all scratches will have been buffed out, crystal polished etc...plus you will get an official piece of paper from Rolex detailing all work done, to keep with the rest of your paper work, box etc. All adds to the provenance.


----------



## BondandBigM

What you will get is what looks like a brand new watch

# You get what you pay for !!!

:wink:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

harryblakes7 said:


> Just been looking on the 'bay and someone is selling a Rolex Datejust Perpetual with the 1560 movement inside.
> 
> He has just paid £650 for an independant jewellers in the UK to service it, fit a new glass and centre wheel............
> 
> Is this a bit steep or is it me?? Glass £5, centre wheel £50? Oil for service £15........... Labour £580??????????? :wacko:


 Harry, ol' pal, I don't think that you'll get a Rolex crystal for a fiver.......... :taunt:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

BondandBigM said:


> What you will get is what looks like a brand new watch
> 
> # You get what you pay for !!!
> 
> :wink:


 In that case it doesn`t sound too bad, time for me to start saving up, my pair deserve it...



BTW, I don`t suppose anyone knows how much Rolex would charge for an Air-King bracelet link?


----------



## kevkojak

£410 is the current recommended price for a basic Rolex service, but there is a 25% premium on any model over 20 years old (vintage - pah!).

What's the glass in that model? Even a Plexi won't be cheap from Rolex, but the Sapphire is about £250 if memory serves.

TBH as daft as it sounds, anyone using Rolex to service a Rolex needs their head testing. I used to sell them, and I wouldn't touch their service centre with a 10 foot pole; the work is exceptional but not really any better than a skilled independent. Plus it's a ridiculous turnaround time, it takes something like 4 months to put one through them.


----------



## BondandBigM

Interesting, I was in the Rolex service centre in Singapore and they had a viewing gallery of sorts where you could see them working of various watches, no pictures were allowed inside, and the working area could only be described as clinical, I'm guessing that for an independent reproduce those conditions he would have to spend a few quid and in turn that will be passed on to the customer so wouldn't be that cheap either.










Just out of curiosity as at work I'm more used to seeing something priced by the hour so hourly rate rather than just a lump sum. How many hours would it take to completely strip say my GMT to its component parts, clean, replace any worn parts, refurb the case, bracelet etc and then reassemble it ????? So £500 might sound a lot but it depends on how many hours it takes as to whether it's vfm.


----------



## ong

Omega charged me £360 to completely refurb my Omega PO with a 2500 coaxial movement. I thought this was a bit steep but the comment above makes me tend to think it was quite good value.


----------



## kevkojak

BondandBigM said:


> Interesting, I was in the Rolex service centre in Singapore and they had a viewing gallery of sorts where you could see them working of various watches, no pictures were allowed inside, and the working area could only be described as clinical, I'm guessing that for an independent reproduce those conditions he would have to spend a few quid and in turn that will be passed on to the customer so wouldn't be that cheap either.


The watchmaker I use has just given up his Rolex accreditation as they wanted him to spend £40k on tools and machines which he already had! It's not cheap at all, but if you're any good and can turn a good level of work, it's a good living.

The gear they were trying to push on him was just updated machinery which he thought was unnecessary. He's still paying off £15k worth of Omega tools when they demanded the same last year.

As you mention, his workshop is just a white-room with tools on the walls, spotlessly clean and sterile looking. I'd assume most good watchmakers will work in the same conditions, a spec of dust is all it takes to bugger up a decent watch.


----------



## BondandBigM

kevkojak said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I was in the Rolex service centre in Singapore and they had a viewing gallery of sorts where you could see them working of various watches, no pictures were allowed inside, and the working area could only be described as clinical, I'm guessing that for an independent reproduce those conditions he would have to spend a few quid and in turn that will be passed on to the customer so wouldn't be that cheap either.
> 
> 
> 
> The watchmaker I use has just given up his Rolex accreditation as they wanted him to spend £40k on tools and machines which he already had! It's not cheap at all, but if you're any good and can turn a good level of work, it's a good living.
> 
> The gear they were trying to push on him was just updated machinery which he thought was unnecessary. He's still paying off £15k worth of Omega tools when they demanded the same last year.
> 
> As you mention, his workshop is just a white-room with tools on the walls, spotlessly clean and sterile looking. I'd assume most good watchmakers will work in the same conditions, a spec of dust is all it takes to bugger up a decent watch.
Click to expand...

So how long does it take to give it the full job, a day, two or more. As i said I'm just curious to sort of give it a rough hourly rate. I assume most will use that as a guide to the eventual cost.


----------



## deepreddave

I get the hourly rate but £600 is still an awful lot for a service, especially if your watch is in good nick going in.


----------



## BondandBigM

deepreddave said:


> I get the hourly rate but £600 is still an awful lot for a service, especially if your watch is in good nick going in.


Not really my mate got his no date sub done getting on for about ten years ago now and it was over £500 but it did come back looking like a new watch.


----------



## ong

If you take the £650 charge and take off the VAT and assume the AD takes a cut and assume it's an 8 man hour job then around £50 an hour for a highly skilled and manufacturer trained watchmaker doesn't sound bad.

After all how much does your local garage charge by the hour to fix your car ?


----------



## jakej106

The AD makes next to nothing, Rolex do make their watchmakers buy new tools periodically even if not needed which adds into the charge. If I had a newer model or a rare model I would use Rolex , if I had an older model airking or precision I'd use watch doctors.

On a side note I'm off to Rolex UK HQ in July for some training. I'm very impressed to hear they have their own moat.


----------



## deepreddave

BondandBigM said:


> deepreddave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the hourly rate but £600 is still an awful lot for a service, especially if your watch is in good nick going in.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really my mate got his no date sub done getting on for about ten years ago now and it was over £500 but it did come back looking like a new watch.
Click to expand...

I get the value of your watch is tired but less so if tidy. Put simply before you send it to Role you need to scruff it up a little then the service is vfm.


----------



## kevkojak

I think you'd struggle to put a number on an hourly rate Bond.

Last time I asked, my watchmaker reckoned he could strip service anything from a single watch to eight or more watches in a day, but then there is also time spent timing and testing. Bear in mind that incorporates all sorts of brands as well as quartz/auto calibres.

On top of that, a good 2-4 hours goes into refinishing the case and bracelet (far less for just a case if the watch is on a strap).

There is then re-casing and pressure testing.


----------



## handlehall

VFM is also dependent on interval, 5-7 years OK but 2-3 maybe not so great?


----------



## artistmike

It's an unfortunate fact that part of owning these types of watch is that servicing costs from the manufacturer are always going to be pretty pricey but my experience has always been that the quality of work is worth it and here I'm not saying that good Independents aren't as good, as they are, but for the layman sourcing a good independent isn't easy, there are some real cowboys out there.

My experiences with both Rolex and Omega, especially Omega's vintage section is that the service and work can be outstanding and the value added to the watch is well worth it...


----------



## harryblakes7

It was a plexi glass by the way on the watch............ hands looked dull and marked...........also it appears not to be an "official" Rolex service agent. Just the guarantee from the Jewellers with no Rolex accreditation or branding.........

I had an old Tudor which i put into a "Rolex" Goldsmiths for a service about 6 years ago, it came back looking great!! But the glass steamed up when i was washing my hands, i used to go swimming in it before...............cost me £200 for the privilege........ Should have done it myself but was nervous incase i could not get any parts..........

It just struck me as dear as it's not a chronograph or anything.......... Yes i appreciate your looking at £600 if your sending it back to Rolex themselves but that is not the case in this instance................


----------



## RTM Boy

In the recent past a friend of mind had her 20+ year old Rollie completely overhauled and because of sentimental value had it done through Rolex. Let's just say it cost rather more than £600. It did look excellent afterwards.

Rolex has built its brand on perceived quality, desireability and possibly the highest brand name recognition of any watch maker (except maybe Seiko) and a look at current RRPs on new models tells you everything about where they are at, so servicing costs are going to refect this too, whatever the actual cost of the parts and labour. It's the same principle on which Mercedes-Benz and BMW operate.

Besides, Rolex has to buy alot of green and yellow paint... :tongue:


----------



## Boxbrownie

kevkojak said:


> TBH as daft as it sounds, anyone using Rolex to service a Rolex needs their head testing. I used to sell them, and I wouldn't touch their service centre with a 10 foot pole; the work is exceptional but not really any better than a skilled independent. Plus it's a ridiculous turnaround time, it takes something like 4 months to put one through them.


I was quoted roughly £600 for my 1977 Oyster (I did mention the mainspring sounded like it went "boiiing" while on my wrist!) but of course they needed to inspect the watch for a final quote, but the turnaround time was currently 2 weeks, that was just 2 months ago...........which reminds me I must get around to sending it off to them.









So turnaround seems lightening fast at the moment.


----------



## Nigelp

Interesting thread...i recently read on the dark side of a Longines GMT Conquest which required a full service new crown, new crystal, new seals and was returned from Longines themselves fully brushed polished and looking like a new watch and running perfectly. It was even sent back fully wrapped in special film and in a Longines travel case. The total cost was said to be £175 why should a Rolex or Omega cost more apart from the fact its a posher name?


----------



## chris.ph

Nigelp said:


> Interesting thread...i recently read on the dark side of a Longines GMT Conquest which required a full service new crown, new crystal, new seals and was returned from Longines themselves fully brushed polished and looking like a new watch and running perfectly. It was even sent back fully wrapped in special film and in a Longines travel case. The total cost was said to be £175 why should a Rolex or Omega cost more apart from the fact its a posher name?


i wouldnt even say they were posher names


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> Interesting thread...i recently read on the dark side of a Longines GMT Conquest which required a full service new crown, new crystal, new seals and was returned from Longines themselves fully brushed polished and looking like a new watch and running perfectly. It was even sent back fully wrapped in special film and in a Longines travel case. The total cost was said to be £175 why should a Rolex or Omega cost more apart from the fact its a posher name?


*Overheads !!*

I was recently working in one place on a machine that was charged out at £65 p/hour, in the current place of works I'm working on an almost identical machine.....costed out at about £45 and hour.

The Boss in the £65 place was driving a pretty much brand new Bentley Continental GT and his Missus had a fully loaded Cayenne, my current manager pitches up in his mothers Fiat 500 and the top man has a two or three year old 318 poverty spec Beemer.

And did you get a cup of coffee while waiting for them do do a bit of very nice gift wrapping and a voucher for freebie in the garden bar of Raffles when you bought your Longines ??


----------



## BondandBigM

As the say it's sometimes more than just the sum of the parts


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting thread...i recently read on the dark side of a Longines GMT Conquest which required a full service new crown, new crystal, new seals and was returned from Longines themselves fully brushed polished and looking like a new watch and running perfectly. It was even sent back fully wrapped in special film and in a Longines travel case. The total cost was said to be £175 why should a Rolex or Omega cost more apart from the fact its a posher name?
> 
> 
> 
> *Overheads !!*
> 
> I was recently working in one place on a machine that was charged out at £65 p/hour, in the current place of works I'm working on an almost identical machine.....costed out at about £45 and hour.
> 
> The Boss in the £65 place was driving a pretty much brand new Bentley Continental GT and his Missus had a fully loaded Cayenne, my current manager pitches up in his mothers Fiat 500 and the top man has a two or three year old 318 poverty spec Beemer.
> 
> And did you get a cup of coffee while waiting for them do do a bit of very nice gift wrapping and a voucher for freebie in the garden bar of Raffles when you bought your Longines ??
Click to expand...

I know what you mean my longines was 'only' £790 and came from goldsmiths (crap coffee and supermarket staff though i think you can buy a Rolex off them :laugh: ) so its very much in short pants with the 10x value of a sub.

btw are you on a retainer with Rolex :smile:


----------



## Nigelp

chris.ph said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting thread...i recently read on the dark side of a Longines GMT Conquest which required a full service new crown, new crystal, new seals and was returned from Longines themselves fully brushed polished and looking like a new watch and running perfectly. It was even sent back fully wrapped in special film and in a Longines travel case. The total cost was said to be £175 why should a Rolex or Omega cost more apart from the fact its a posher name?
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt even say they were posher names
Click to expand...

well you know what i mean Rolls Royce is a posher name than Alvis or Armstrong Sidley :wink:


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting thread...i recently read on the dark side of a Longines GMT Conquest which required a full service new crown, new crystal, new seals and was returned from Longines themselves fully brushed polished and looking like a new watch and running perfectly. It was even sent back fully wrapped in special film and in a Longines travel case. The total cost was said to be £175 why should a Rolex or Omega cost more apart from the fact its a posher name?
> 
> 
> 
> *Overheads !!*
> 
> I was recently working in one place on a machine that was charged out at £65 p/hour, in the current place of works I'm working on an almost identical machine.....costed out at about £45 and hour.
> 
> The Boss in the £65 place was driving a pretty much brand new Bentley Continental GT and his Missus had a fully loaded Cayenne, my current manager pitches up in his mothers Fiat 500 and the top man has a two or three year old 318 poverty spec Beemer.
> 
> And did you get a cup of coffee while waiting for them do do a bit of very nice gift wrapping and a voucher for freebie in the garden bar of Raffles when you bought your Longines ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean my longines was 'only' £790 and came from goldsmiths (crap coffee and supermarket staff though i think you can buy a Rolex off them :laugh: ) so its very much in short pants with the 10x value of a sub.
> 
> btw are you on a retainer with Rolex :smile:
Click to expand...

Like Porsche people just love to hate Rolex and besmirch them and their owners at every opportunity, I just like to fight my corner. Maybe they follow threads like this and I'll get a another freebie.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting thread...i recently read on the dark side of a Longines GMT Conquest which required a full service new crown, new crystal, new seals and was returned from Longines themselves fully brushed polished and looking like a new watch and running perfectly. It was even sent back fully wrapped in special film and in a Longines travel case. The total cost was said to be £175 why should a Rolex or Omega cost more apart from the fact its a posher name?
> 
> 
> 
> *Overheads !!*
> 
> I was recently working in one place on a machine that was charged out at £65 p/hour, in the current place of works I'm working on an almost identical machine.....costed out at about £45 and hour.
> 
> The Boss in the £65 place was driving a pretty much brand new Bentley Continental GT and his Missus had a fully loaded Cayenne, my current manager pitches up in his mothers Fiat 500 and the top man has a two or three year old 318 poverty spec Beemer.
> 
> And did you get a cup of coffee while waiting for them do do a bit of very nice gift wrapping and a voucher for freebie in the garden bar of Raffles when you bought your Longines ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean my longines was 'only' £790 and came from goldsmiths (crap coffee and supermarket staff though i think you can buy a Rolex off them :laugh: ) so its very much in short pants with the 10x value of a sub.
> 
> btw are you on a retainer with Rolex :smile:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Porsche people just love to hate Rolex and besmirch them and their owners at every opportunity, I just like to fight my corner. Maybe they follow threads like this and I'll get a another freebie.
Click to expand...

I'm at your'e defence but the Seiko people have a similar argument :wink:


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting thread...i recently read on the dark side of a Longines GMT Conquest which required a full service new crown, new crystal, new seals and was returned from Longines themselves fully brushed polished and looking like a new watch and running perfectly. It was even sent back fully wrapped in special film and in a Longines travel case. The total cost was said to be £175 why should a Rolex or Omega cost more apart from the fact its a posher name?
> 
> 
> 
> *Overheads !!*
> 
> I was recently working in one place on a machine that was charged out at £65 p/hour, in the current place of works I'm working on an almost identical machine.....costed out at about £45 and hour.
> 
> The Boss in the £65 place was driving a pretty much brand new Bentley Continental GT and his Missus had a fully loaded Cayenne, my current manager pitches up in his mothers Fiat 500 and the top man has a two or three year old 318 poverty spec Beemer.
> 
> And did you get a cup of coffee while waiting for them do do a bit of very nice gift wrapping and a voucher for freebie in the garden bar of Raffles when you bought your Longines ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean my longines was 'only' £790 and came from goldsmiths (crap coffee and supermarket staff though i think you can buy a Rolex off them :laugh: ) so its very much in short pants with the 10x value of a sub.
> 
> btw are you on a retainer with Rolex :smile:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Porsche people just love to hate Rolex and besmirch them and their owners at every opportunity, I just like to fight my corner. Maybe they follow threads like this and I'll get a another freebie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm at your'e defence but the Seiko people have a similar argument :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## harryblakes7

Well i bought a brand new Rollie!!

And i never got a free cup of tea!!!!

Hopefully Rolex will see this as well and offer me a *Free* Costa Coffee voucher :tongue:


----------



## Nigelp

when you think the average euro box motor costs 500 quid to service and most of its just check this check that and then change the oil...and after 10 years the 20 grand car is worth scrap....the £600 rolex service looks ok considering the intricacy and the retained value of the watch...the car service well every year...the watch service every 5? mmmmmmmmm £600 well spent on an expensive rolex perhaps :wink:


----------



## RTM Boy

> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting thread...i recently read on the dark side of a Longines GMT Conquest which required a full service new crown, new crystal, new seals and was returned from Longines themselves fully brushed polished and looking like a new watch and running perfectly. It was even sent back fully wrapped in special film and in a Longines travel case. The total cost was said to be £175 why should a Rolex or Omega cost more apart from the fact its a posher name?
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt even say they were posher names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well you know what i mean Rolls Royce is a posher name than Alvis or Armstrong Sidley :wink:
Click to expand...

I say, really, that's utter tosh. As I was saying to Algie and Tuppy down at the Club just the other day, Rollers are for Radio 2 DJs and future presenters of Top Gear. If you have class, it's an Alvis every time...










:biggrin:


----------



## artistmike

> And did you get a cup of coffee while waiting for them do do a bit of very nice gift wrapping and a voucher for freebie in the garden bar of Raffles when you bought your Longines ??


Which just goes to prove the old adage that "There's no such thing as a free lunch "


----------



## BondandBigM

artistmike said:


> And did you get a cup of coffee while waiting for them do do a bit of very nice gift wrapping and a voucher for freebie in the garden bar of Raffles when you bought your Longines ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which just goes to prove the old adage that "There's no such thing as a free lunch "
Click to expand...




















Correct everything has a cost but where would you rather shop, Poundland and Aldi


----------



## Padders

BondandBigM said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting thread...i recently read on the dark side of a Longines GMT Conquest which required a full service new crown, new crystal, new seals and was returned from Longines themselves fully brushed polished and looking like a new watch and running perfectly. It was even sent back fully wrapped in special film and in a Longines travel case. The total cost was said to be £175 why should a Rolex or Omega cost more apart from the fact its a posher name?
> 
> 
> 
> *Overheads !!*
> 
> I was recently working in one place on a machine that was charged out at £65 p/hour, in the current place of works I'm working on an almost identical machine.....costed out at about £45 and hour.
> 
> The Boss in the £65 place was driving a pretty much brand new Bentley Continental GT and his Missus had a fully loaded Cayenne, my current manager pitches up in his mothers Fiat 500 and the top man has a two or three year old 318 poverty spec Beemer.
> 
> And did you get a cup of coffee while waiting for them do do a bit of very nice gift wrapping and a voucher for freebie in the garden bar of Raffles when you bought your Longines ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean my longines was 'only' £790 and came from goldsmiths (crap coffee and supermarket staff though i think you can buy a Rolex off them :laugh: ) so its very much in short pants with the 10x value of a sub.
> 
> btw are you on a retainer with Rolex :smile:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Porsche people just love to hate Rolex and besmirch them and their owners at every opportunity, I just like to fight my corner. Maybe they follow threads like this and I'll get a another freebie.
Click to expand...

And just like Porsche, there are folks who will blindly support Rolex and everything they do without reference to facts or sound argument lol. People love to justify their buying decisions, even more so when the price of entry was so very steep.


----------



## BondandBigM

Padders said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting thread...i recently read on the dark side of a Longines GMT Conquest which required a full service new crown, new crystal, new seals and was returned from Longines themselves fully brushed polished and looking like a new watch and running perfectly. It was even sent back fully wrapped in special film and in a Longines travel case. The total cost was said to be £175 why should a Rolex or Omega cost more apart from the fact its a posher name?
> 
> 
> 
> *Overheads !!*
> 
> I was recently working in one place on a machine that was charged out at £65 p/hour, in the current place of works I'm working on an almost identical machine.....costed out at about £45 and hour.
> 
> The Boss in the £65 place was driving a pretty much brand new Bentley Continental GT and his Missus had a fully loaded Cayenne, my current manager pitches up in his mothers Fiat 500 and the top man has a two or three year old 318 poverty spec Beemer.
> 
> And did you get a cup of coffee while waiting for them do do a bit of very nice gift wrapping and a voucher for freebie in the garden bar of Raffles when you bought your Longines ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean my longines was 'only' £790 and came from goldsmiths (crap coffee and supermarket staff though i think you can buy a Rolex off them :laugh: ) so its very much in short pants with the 10x value of a sub.
> 
> btw are you on a retainer with Rolex :smile:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Porsche people just love to hate Rolex and besmirch them and their owners at every opportunity, I just like to fight my corner. Maybe they follow threads like this and I'll get a another freebie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And just like Porsche, there are folks who will blindly support Rolex and everything they do without reference to facts or sound argument lol. People love to justify their buying decisions, even more so when the price of entry was so very steep.
Click to expand...

"without reference fact or sound argument"

















I did a bit of on the wrist research don't you know, like tried a few rival brands and so on and nothing to do with the price, my first Rolex cost £900. I've spent more on Hookers & Vodka and a few years ago I walked away from a 911 Carrera Supersport that I was looking at and bought a Corvette which actually cost more than the Porker.

Like you say people seem to have a fixed non negotiable view on Rolex and Porsche


----------



## BondandBigM

BondandBigM said:


> Padders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting thread...i recently read on the dark side of a Longines GMT Conquest which required a full service new crown, new crystal, new seals and was returned from Longines themselves fully brushed polished and looking like a new watch and running perfectly. It was even sent back fully wrapped in special film and in a Longines travel case. The total cost was said to be £175 why should a Rolex or Omega cost more apart from the fact its a posher name?
> 
> 
> 
> *Overheads !!*
> 
> I was recently working in one place on a machine that was charged out at £65 p/hour, in the current place of works I'm working on an almost identical machine.....costed out at about £45 and hour.
> 
> The Boss in the £65 place was driving a pretty much brand new Bentley Continental GT and his Missus had a fully loaded Cayenne, my current manager pitches up in his mothers Fiat 500 and the top man has a two or three year old 318 poverty spec Beemer.
> 
> And did you get a cup of coffee while waiting for them do do a bit of very nice gift wrapping and a voucher for freebie in the garden bar of Raffles when you bought your Longines ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean my longines was 'only' £790 and came from goldsmiths (crap coffee and supermarket staff though i think you can buy a Rolex off them :laugh: ) so its very much in short pants with the 10x value of a sub.
> 
> btw are you on a retainer with Rolex :smile:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Porsche people just love to hate Rolex and besmirch them and their owners at every opportunity, I just like to fight my corner. Maybe they follow threads like this and I'll get a another freebie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And just like Porsche, there are folks who will blindly support Rolex and everything they do without reference to facts or sound argument lol. People love to justify their buying decisions, even more so when the price of entry was so very steep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "without reference fact or sound argument"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a bit of on the wrist research don't you know, like tried a few rival brands and so on and nothing to do with the price, my first Rolex cost £900. I've spent more on Hookers & Vodka and a few years ago I walked away from a 911 Carrera Supersport that I was looking at and bought a Corvette which actually cost more than the Porker.
> 
> Like you say people seem to have a fixed non negotiable view on Rolex and Porsche
Click to expand...


----------



## Nigelp

RTM Boy said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting thread...i recently read on the dark side of a Longines GMT Conquest which required a full service new crown, new crystal, new seals and was returned from Longines themselves fully brushed polished and looking like a new watch and running perfectly. It was even sent back fully wrapped in special film and in a Longines travel case. The total cost was said to be £175 why should a Rolex or Omega cost more apart from the fact its a posher name?
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt even say they were posher names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well you know what i mean Rolls Royce is a posher name than Alvis or Armstrong Sidley :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say, really, that's utter tosh. As I was saying to Algie and Tuppy down at the Club just the other day, Rollers are for Radio 2 DJs and future presenters of Top Gear. If you have class, it's an Alvis every time...
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...

it was tongue in cheek i hate rollers i guess you could call it irony but i love these and my dads work mate had one back in the early 80's. He had to sell it when he moved to Australia in about '82 broke his heart but it was going to cost to take it so he let it go. He was a fitter on my dads Shift his name was *COLIN!*


----------



## artistmike

> Correct everything has a cost but where would you rather shop, Poundland and Aldi


To be honest I've never been in either an Aldi or Poundland so I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## luckywatch

Aldi. £24.99, jeweled auto movement with exhibition back and a 3 year warranty. Come on Bond you know you want one.

You would probably pull more with one of these........................... artytime:


----------



## Nigelp

luckywatch said:


> Aldi. £24.99, jeweled auto movement with exhibition back and a 3 year warranty. Come on Bond you know you want one.
> 
> You would probably pull more with one of these........................... artytime:


its classy! wonder how much a patek that looked like that would be?

fit for an international man of mystery or top secret agent like this










kepple sempre judging by the aristocratic crown. Had one of their qtz in the sale for £3.99 i love aldi and lidl good corn flakes :smile:


----------



## BondandBigM

luckywatch said:


> Aldi. £24.99, jeweled auto movement with exhibition back and a 3 year warranty. Come on Bond you know you want one.
> 
> You would probably pull more with one of these........................... artytime:


Wouldn't make any difference I'd still end up having to pay them


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aldi. £24.99, jeweled auto movement with exhibition back and a 3 year warranty. Come on Bond you know you want one.
> 
> You would probably pull more with one of these........................... artytime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its classy! wonder how much a patek that looked like that would be?
> 
> fit for an international man of mystery or top secret agent like this
Click to expand...


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aldi. £24.99, jeweled auto movement with exhibition back and a 3 year warranty. Come on Bond you know you want one.
> 
> You would probably pull more with one of these........................... artytime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't make any difference I'd still end up having to pay them
Click to expand...

Its the sort of watch on of my 'friend' buys with the numbers he's bought he could have had a sub serviced this is him and his classic car. http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/watch-conwy-three-wheeler-stars-liverpool-9136424


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aldi. £24.99, jeweled auto movement with exhibition back and a 3 year warranty. Come on Bond you know you want one.
> 
> You would probably pull more with one of these........................... artytime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't make any difference I'd still end up having to pay them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its the sort of watch on of my 'friend' buys with the numbers he's bought he could have had a sub serviced this is him and his classic car. http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/watch-conwy-three-wheeler-stars-liverpool-9136424
Click to expand...

Fortunately I haven't been reduced to shopping in Aldi yet, been close a couple of times when Big M stopped my pocket money though.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aldi. £24.99, jeweled auto movement with exhibition back and a 3 year warranty. Come on Bond you know you want one.
> 
> You would probably pull more with one of these........................... artytime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't make any difference I'd still end up having to pay them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its the sort of watch on of my 'friend' buys with the numbers he's bought he could have had a sub serviced this is him and his classic car. http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/watch-conwy-three-wheeler-stars-liverpool-9136424
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fortunately I haven't been reduced to shopping in Aldi yet, been close a couple of times when Big M stopped my pocket money though.
Click to expand...

When this yuppy life style runs out (eg if you get kicked off QB Division)










you can meet skirt like this


----------



## ong

Nigelp said:


> when you think the average euro box motor costs 500 quid to service and most of its just check this check that and then change the oil...and after 10 years the 20 grand car is worth scrap....the £600 rolex service looks ok considering the intricacy and the retained value of the watch...the car service well every year...the watch service every 5? mmmmmmmmm £600 well spent on an expensive rolex perhaps :wink:


Never had a Rollie that needed a service every 5 years .Even my Explorer from 2000 still runs within spec . Good value on that basis ?

L


----------



## BondandBigM

ong said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> when you think the average euro box motor costs 500 quid to service and most of its just check this check that and then change the oil...and after 10 years the 20 grand car is worth scrap....the £600 rolex service looks ok considering the intricacy and the retained value of the watch...the car service well every year...the watch service every 5? mmmmmmmmm £600 well spent on an expensive rolex perhaps :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a Rollie that needed a service every 5 years .Even my Explorer from 2000 still runs within spec . Good value on that basis ?
> 
> L
Click to expand...

Absolutely, the first one I had, the £900 one an old plexi glass GMT was 25 odd years old and had never been opened. Ticked away like a Swiss Watch. The current pair I have are getting on for 10 years old now, never been touched, had a hard life, keep time within the spec and have never missed a beat.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches

My local AD has just quoted me £375 which apparently includes an allowance of £140 for brand new parts.

This is for the full service of a 20-year-old Date-just that's not been worn for the last decade.

For that, they will also re-authenticate it (box and papers chucked by irate divorcee years ago) thereby effectively completely re-establishing its provenance in one move. A replacement ID card is provided. And a Rolex travel case.

Given that it's been worn very little I'm hoping the costs won't creep up much from that base price of £375. I reckon that's a good deal.

I recently had my Breitling Chronospace done for just £280 through the same AD and they replaced the entire movement module, both LCD displays, hands and dial for that!

So it didn't just look new - it IS new.


----------



## deepreddave

Both of the above sounds good value to me compared to £600 as a standard charge for a generic service :smile:


----------



## andyclient

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> My local AD has just quoted me £375 which apparently includes an allowance of £140 for brand new parts.
> 
> This is for the full service of a 20-year-old Date-just that's not been worn for the last decade.
> 
> For that, they will also re-authenticate it (box and papers chucked by irate divorcee years ago) thereby effectively completely re-establishing its provenance in one move. A replacement ID card is provided. And a Rolex travel case.
> 
> Given that it's been worn very little I'm hoping the costs won't creep up much from that base price of £375. I reckon that's a good deal.
> 
> I recently had my Breitling Chronospace done for just £280 through the same AD and they replaced the entire movement module, both LCD displays, hands and dial for that!
> 
> So it didn't just look new - it IS new.


sounds like good value , and as you say it gives the Rolex provenance which probably increases its value by more than the cost of the service


----------



## Hulahoop

I can't understand people buying a rolex and not sending it back to them for a service,unless of course you never intend on selling it on.


----------



## artistmike

> I can't understand people buying a rolex and not sending it back to them for a service,unless of course you never intend on selling it on.


Some of us do actually like to keep our watches :biggrin: and a good independent can do a fantastic job at a greatly reduced price, which is handy if you're a collector with quite a few watches. I do agree though at times the manufacturer can be a good option, especially when it comes to shortness of parts on a more obscure model..


----------



## Boxbrownie

I do not think the RSC are expensive, and I'll let you know how fast they are soon as I sent my 1977 OP BiM off today, the last service according to the watch back was in 1993 it looks like and it appears now the mainspring has gone "pop" as the poor thing stopped dead.

If its only had two services in 38 years I reckon its brilliant value :thumbsup: especially as right up to the breakdown it was about 5-6 seconds a day accurate, pretty good really.

Mind you I am dreading the estimate........ :biggrin:


----------

